# The Dream effect (photoshop tut)



## goobimama (Mar 2, 2005)

This is quite a nice tutorial I picked up from the net but don't remember the link so I guess I can't give credit where it is due..
This tutorial is for people who know at least a little about photoshop in terms of layers and stuff. Otherwise, a very easy one.

Step 1:
Open the image in photoshop. The images that do well here are Green leafy images, nature images and outdoor images. 

Step 2:
Duplicate the layer 1 (or background) by pressing ctrl+J or going to Layers> New > Layer via Copy. Rename the layer Duplicate 1.

Step 3: 
You need to apply the Gaussian Blur to it. Go to Filters> Blur> and Gaussian Blur. Apply a setting of about 7.0. The blur mainly depends on your image size. The image I used was a size of 1600x1200. though I think 7.0 works for most images..

Step 4:
In your layers pallette, set the mode for the layer named "duplicate 1" to lighten.

Step 5:
You need to duplicate the original layer again. Do this by clicking on the original layer (or background layer) and then pressing Ctrl+J or Layers>New Layer. rename the newly created layer "duplicate 2" and drag it over duplicate 1 layer. 

Step 6: Apply the gaussian blur to the layer "duplicate 2". (about 7.0 blur)

Step 7: Now change the blend mode of the layer "duplicate 2" to Overlay.

Original:
*www.rollaword.com/imagesforweb/dreamy1.jpg

Final:
*www.rollaword.com/imagesforweb/dreamy2.jpg

...sorry bout this picture of myself. Not advertising in any way, but couldn't find another picture around.....


----------



## lamrinnirmal (Mar 3, 2005)

nice tut dude!.........credits to its creator!.........and hey is that you in the photograph........that is some professional photo man.....like what we see on ftv!


----------



## cheetah (Mar 9, 2005)

One more small-sweer-simple tutorial.

Thanks for it.

Keep working.


----------



## Omsck (Mar 9, 2005)

which photoshop version u use ?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 9, 2005)

Adobe Photoshop CS is my weapon of choice....I guess this should work with PS 7 also. If you have any further problems, just ask, I will help all the way.


----------



## Omsck (Mar 9, 2005)

u r a great guy !
how many tutorials have u posted?u seem to do nothing but work on PS.well, this has inspired me not to waste my holidays, i have planned to sit on my PC working on PS whole day !  (if & only if my parents allow me to)


----------



## sms_solver (Mar 10, 2005)

ps is one of the greatest app sw ever developed.


----------



## cheetah (Mar 10, 2005)

Na you cant do this until you are interested in it.

I have a huge interedt in photoshop and i am also learning it cos i am free for 1-2 months.


----------



## ramprasad (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi goobimama
    Excellent tut and a smart pic too.....

Regards,
Ramprasad


----------



## cheetah (Mar 16, 2005)

Highest Views Record.


----------



## bluediamond (Apr 14, 2005)

is it really you..goobi mama? i thot u r a senior person :O


----------



## goobimama (Apr 14, 2005)

yes....its me. I look kinda young (that was two years ago, the pic). I'm actually 19. You are permitted to make fun...


----------

